# Social Security request is taking very long time. Question about bank account



## Bartek1990PL

Hello,

I relocated for 6 months from Poland to France with my wife.
I was hired in my company branch based in France for that time period.

My company requested a Social Security number for my wife and me.

The request was sent on 16.05.2022 and so far, I didn't receive any information (just "in progress").
I don't even have a temporary number.
Is it always taking so long? How can I speed it up?
Additionally, I provided a Revolut bank account for my social security request.
Is it acceptable to have a non-french bank account here (but still within SEPA)?

Best regards,
Bartek


----------



## Bevdeforges

Things here in France don't happen quite that fast. It hasn't yet been 2 months since the initial request - and we are in the summer doldrums at the moment. You may want to check with your employer's payroll department because we've had some folks through here saying that their employers expect the new employee to make the application themselves. Couldn't hurt to ask, in any event.


----------



## Bartek1990PL

Thanks for your reply,
My employer registered the request, but it says "In progress" for a couple of weeks.
I am also curious about bank account.


----------



## EuroTrash

I have an Irish work colleague who started work at the beginning of May. He worked in France for 6 months last summer and got a temporary sécu number but he never got a permanent number before he left.
His temporary number from last year was no longer valid this year so he was back to square one. About three weeks back he started chasing his employers up hard, and he finally got another temporary number last week.

If CPAM don't like the bank details you gave them I'm sure they will tell you, but I don't believe it will delay the application process. I currently have no bank details registered with CPAM, every now and again they prompt me to send them the details and I keep forgetting, but it doesn't affect my cover at all. 
Must remember to do it.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Afraid I can't help any with Revolut - though I thought I have seen something in the press here saying that Revolut had just started giving its customers a French RIB (i.e. the bank identification number). You may have to request it, but if the info you gave them wasn't a French number, you may want to check to see if you can get a French RIB. Le RIB Français arrive enfin chez Revolut.


----------



## Bartek1990PL

Thanks!

Just for info of people reading this topic later - I asked my Company for help, they have sent new Social Security request via post (previous was online) and filed a complaint.
Even after that, 1 month later, I have no temporary number. This is kind of amazing to observe.

Regarding Revolut, I will let you know if they accept it (if they will process the request before I leave ).
However I checked with Revolut and it is not easy to migrate between Countries within one account.
So the easiest option is to terminate your old account and create a new one.
Then indeed they can give you French RIB.


----------



## Crabtree

If the OP is working for an EU company and transfers for work in another country on a temporary basis for what is essentially the same company why did the firm not regard him as a posted worker and get an S1 sorted.
This is far quicker than applying for Secu which can take months


----------

